# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مکانیک تهران یا پلی تکنیک

## MoAs

*سلام
از دوستانی که اطلاع دارن میخواستم  راهنمایی کنن مکانیک امیر کبیر بهتره یا تهران.
بعضیا میگن امیرکبیر قطبه مکانیکه و برو امیر کبیر،بعضی ها هم میگن رتبه های برتر میرن تهران.واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
اگه شما باشید با در نظر گرفتن کلیه شرایط(سطح علمی،دانشجوها اساتید،فضا و جو دانشگاه امکانات دانشگاه و...)کدوم رو ترجیح میدید؟
ممنون میشم اگه نظرتون رو با استدلال بگید و مقایسه ای درباره ی این دو دانشگاه داشته باشید.*

----------


## sepanta1990

> *سلام
> از دوستانی که اطلاع دارن میخواستم  راهنمایی کنن مکانیک امیر کبیر بهتره یا تهران.
> بعضیا میگن امیرکبیر قطبه مکانیکه و برو امیر کبیر،بعضی ها هم میگن رتبه های برتر میرن تهران.واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
> اگه شما باشید با در نظر گرفتن کلیه شرایط(سطح علمی،دانشجوها اساتید،فضا و جو دانشگاه امکانات دانشگاه و...)کدوم رو ترجیح میدید؟
> ممنون میشم اگه نظرتون رو با استدلال بگید و مقایسه ای درباره ی این دو دانشگاه داشته باشید.*


من یه بار دانشکده فنی(تهران) رفتم خیلی خوشم اومد.محیطش که خووب بود. طوری که بعد اون انتخاب رشته مو عوض کردم و تهران رو بالاتر از شریف زدم.البته تو مهلت ویرایش به خودم اومدم و درستش کردم :Yahoo (76): 
من بودم تهران رو از دست نمیدادم.
راستی مگه تهران تو مکانیک قطب نبس؟

----------


## sepanta1990

دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک دانشگاه تهران به عنوان قطب علمی کاربرد روشهای هوشمند و تجربی در مهندسی مکانیک
لینک قطبهای علمی

----------


## MoAs

> من یه بار دانشکده فنی(تهران) رفتم خیلی خوشم اومد.محیطش که خووب بود. طوری که بعد اون انتخاب رشته مو عوض کردم و تهران رو بالاتر از شریف زدم.البته تو مهلت ویرایش به خودم اومدم و درستش کردم
> من بودم تهران رو از دست نمیدادم.
> راستی مگه تهران تو مکانیک قطب نبس؟


منم خیلی نمیدونم هرکی یچی میگه.ممنون که گفتی .خودمم بیشتر به تهران متمایلم

----------

